# what to charge for church parking lots



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

I've got two churches that i'd like to submit bids to this year, equipment is two 3/4 ton trucks with boss v plows, one skid steer with a pusher and a sidewalk crew. Address for both properties are 5400 west 75th street prairie village kansas 66208 (62000 sq ft) and the other is 1001 east 52nd street kansas city mo 64110 (total sq ft of parking lot is 55945 square feet) What would you guys charge to plow and salt these lots? any help is greatly appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

With that much equipment you're going to be tripping on yourself. 
In my market they would be in the $250.00 <> range for 1-4".


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

7 Hail Marys


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2015519 said:


> With that much equipment you're going to be tripping on yourself.
> In my market they would be in the $250.00 <> range for 1-4".


Cut him a break, he's close to Missouri.


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

250 -300 price range would be normal for here that dosent include ice melt though


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't own the skid steer, my buddy who does concrete through the rest of the year lets me borrow it when needed. What would salt run for both lots??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

teamgreendude;2015529 said:


> I don't own the skid steer, my buddy who does concrete through the rest of the year lets me borrow it when needed. What would salt run for both lots??


What are you paying for salt?

How are you applying it?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2015520 said:


> 7 Hail Marys


And a bowl of chili con carne, with cheese and raw onion.

Some parishioners do snow removal as part of their participation in the church. The church I did this and l last year was like that. The parishioners shoveled the stools and some walkways, while I did the lots and collected all the $$

Churches have $$ so their budget dictates what they'll pay, for the most part


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2015551 said:


> What are you paying for salt?
> 
> How are you applying it?


doing bagged salt out of a saltdogg tailgate spreader, runs about $170 a pallet.


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

if i had to go the bulk route i figure that i'd have to charge about 180-250 per ton.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

teamgreendude;2015559 said:


> doing bagged salt out of a saltdogg tailgate spreader, runs about $170 a pallet.


You will use about 10-13 bags on the 1st one and about 12-15 on the second one. Depends on how cold it is, How much sun the lot gets, and how much hard pack is down. I would salt it right after you push it, if you can.

I do not know the going rate for your area. Up here prices suck!!!!!!!

That is a good price on bagged salt. Last year up here it run about $275 a Pallet, and Morton salt is about 30 miles from the house.


----------

